# Wasps and yellowjackets outta control



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there anything that can be done to keep them from making their 'home' around my home? I keep the plastic bottle traps out but I swear hubby has to knock down at least 4-5 nests a week and now there are 2 IN the dog house kennel. 

Oh and the GIGANTIC skeeters.. geez


What can be done?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Is there anything that can be done to keep them from making their 'home' around my home? I keep the plastic bottle traps out but I swear hubby has to knock down at least 4-5 nests a week and now there are 2 IN the dog house kennel.
> 
> Oh and the GIGANTIC skeeters.. geez
> 
> ...


I havent found anything to do in a preventitive sense. I use the traps too but they do not work very well for me. I have to gas several nests a year in my eaves, under my deck rail and under my fence. 

J-


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Brake cleaner kills them like NOW!
Cheaper then wasp killer. But not sure if it helps to keep them away.

We have to go on daily wasp patrol here also. They love my carport.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Is there anything that can be done to keep them from making their 'home' around my home? I keep the plastic bottle traps out but I swear hubby has to knock down at least 4-5 nests a week and now there are 2 IN the dog house kennel.
> 
> Oh and the GIGANTIC skeeters.. geez
> 
> ...


When I cleaned decks for a living, wood was what attracted them and I could count on 2-3 stings as I washed the decks. Do you have lots of wood exterior? I think you are doing all you can, just have to get em in the evening when they slow down.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

We've had good success with Orkin preventing them. Not sure what they do and it's not cheap. 

For killing them the best thing I've found is some dawn dish soap mixed with water in a supersoaker. Kills them, doesn't stain wood or siding, and the supersoaker keeps you a long ways away. First heard the tip on this site and it work's great!


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

Paper Wasps build dozens of nests every year in, on and around my deck. I found that spraying with Spectracide Pro Wasp and Hornet spray works the best. It will literally drop them from the air. Sprayed on the nest, it will kill the wasps and larvae, and keep others from returning to that spot for 6-8 weeks (for those areas protected from the rain). It is also a dielectric so I can spray it directly into the breaker box.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Tank sprayer with dishsoap and water. A cheap bottle and a gallon of water goes a long way. You can shoot them out of the air too....new sport! 

I'm told the mechanics involves them breathing through their skin and the soap prevents that. Comes in handy for cleaning projects too.

Harry


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Locate all the nests you can but wait until evening when they are all in them then spray with whatever killer you decide. Had them by the thousands when I bought my house a few years back and this worked well. Window shutters and the deck had it the worst. Many nights with a flashlight and cases of wasp killer just to get them under control around here.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

But they just come BACK....


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I found it to be impossible to get rid of them for good,every summer I wipe out between ten and fifteen nests in my yard.Its turned into my weekend rountine.I take a half hour or so and walk my property looking for nests then destroy them.Got two small ones on saturday.By next weekend the little a-holes will be back at it.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

If you've got the room , find a beekeeper and let him put some hives in.
We used to have wasps every year till my buddy put some honeybees out back. No more wasps !
Didn't notice it till I heard on the news that honeybees will drive wasps and hornets away. Then it dawned on me that we hadn't had any nests since getting the honeybees.
The grandkids were always getting stung. They were building nests under our decks , under the seats on the swingset , under the rails of the porches , etc. Not any more !
And none of us have been stung by the honeybees yet. Been about 5 years or so.


----------



## Reeltime (May 13, 2002)

Look to see if there is a food source close by and remove it- we had to remove an old apple tree 2 years ago but it has made a huge difference.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Reeltime said:


> Look to see if there is a food source close by and remove it- we had to remove an old apple tree 2 years ago but it has made a huge difference.


I removed a mini-cherry tree this year, it made a noticeable difference.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have my local Pest Mgt Co- Komiskey Pest Control in Brighton, put a spray on my house every May as a deterrent. I have not had them out this year, and still have no nests. Whatever she uses definitely works well. Cost is reasonable, about $150 for my house and pole barn.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

ficious said:


> Tank sprayer with dishsoap and water. A cheap bottle and a gallon of water goes a long way. You can shoot them out of the air too....new sport!
> 
> I'm told the mechanics involves them breathing through their skin and the soap prevents that. Comes in handy for cleaning projects too.
> 
> Harry


I'll "Yeah That"!! I had Box Elder bugs and read that Palmolive liquid soap mixed and sprayed onto the house siding would eradicate them and kills Hornets. I now have several spray bottles around all the time and it knocks bees down better than the expensive sprays and doesn't harm the vegetation!! Give it a try WyldKat!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I go out just after dark and hit all the nests with a bit of carb cleaner and then knock the down. We ahve a ton of those ground dwelling buggers that only come out when I use the weed whacker and when they come out, they are usually quite pissed off.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

MY wife bought some "fake" wasp nests off the internet and they actually seems to work keeping them away.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

RoadKillCafe said:


> MY wife bought some "fake" wasp nests off the internet and they actually seems to work keeping them away.


So...If I have an Ant problem...I just find an Ant colony to put in my home and they will disappear??
Apply this to mice, Rats...Hmmm...I think your onto something here!? SORRY...I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have read a lot on these but never tried them, I still have a lot of carb cleaner. I have heard good things about them as wasps fear them due to territory.


----------



## icefishingislife (Jan 10, 2009)

My parents have a huge problem with European Paper Wasps (they look nearly identical to yellow jackets). They have a company come spray in June then again in September and it really seems to help. Whatever they spray is safe for humans and pets. I'm no exterminator but from what little I know the spray they use basically paralyzes the wasps within seconds and also prevents others from landing and building nests. Like another poster mentioned they love wood. The worst areas seem to be the wood privacy fence and the garage. Trust me hiring a company to spray is far cheaper than buying can after can of spray and also gives you a cure within a week.


----------

